# There are delays in production for both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 11, 2020)

> I have been told that the production of the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 are both running at less than 1/4 of Canon’s manufacturing capacity due to supply chain issues from the Coronavirus. This will lead to obvious issues with production numbers.
> The same source says Canon is considering either releasing the cameras as planned, with the Canon EOS R5 initially scheduled to begin shipping in July, and the Canon EOS R6 rumored to start shipping in June and living with the headache of low-quantity/high-demand or waiting until the fall, likely October 2020 to release both cameras in good quantity.



Continue reading...


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 11, 2020)

Demand is going to be reduced slightly too. Bans on public events = less money for photographers and less eagerness to invest in upgrades.


----------



## melgross (Mar 11, 2020)

Even if they only have a few thousand available, I’d rather seem them ship on time, if possible. October is a long delay. The camera industry isn’t healthy, no pun intended. A delay isn’t going to help. If these cameras are as good as hoped, having them out on time, in reduced numbers could whet demand for when larger production has begun.


----------



## joestopper (Mar 11, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



No one knows when the virus crisis will be over, how many companies will have filed for chapter 11 by then and how long it will take then to ramp up production again. This could last until well into next year. Now one knows ...
But I also agree with a previous poster that demand is also diminishing. Just imagine if the Olympics are canceled or moved to next year ... who is then in the need or mood to buy a new camera? If ecomomy is down, sales will be down, too.
Anyway, from Canon's point of view they should rather sell low quantities starting in July which gurantees them sales at a premium with no discounts until well into 2021.


----------



## dog8food (Mar 11, 2020)

Let me know when I can preorder.


----------



## ken (Mar 11, 2020)

melgross said:


> Even if they only have a few thousand available, I’d rather seem them ship on time, if possible. October is a long delay. The camera industry isn’t healthy, no pun intended. A delay isn’t going to help. If these cameras are as good as hoped, having them out on time, in reduced numbers could whet demand for when larger production has begun.



Agree! And there are significant numbers of cautious buyers that will never pre-order, but wait for real-world reviews. Let's get this train rolling.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 11, 2020)

If we get to vote  , I vote for releasing what they have when they have it and not waiting.

Personally, I would like to see all the early reviews and impressions as soon as possible. 

Also, I would think this would make sense from their standpoint as well, inventory in a warehouse is a cost. And positive reviews will only drive up demand.


----------



## David Hull (Mar 11, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Release with good quality -- don't rush, don't compromise.


----------



## $winter (Mar 11, 2020)

Here in Switzerland already all events +120ppl. Canceled by restrictions. An ppl Al's start to cancel/postpone their weddings and so on...


----------



## highdesertmesa (Mar 11, 2020)

1/4 capacity probably means however many R6/5 get produced will be the best-assembled and quality-controlled Canon bodies ever made.

Bring on the 1/4 availability, and I'll be sitting at the computer when the clock strikes midnight on release day to pre-order.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 11, 2020)

I fully understand, but waiting is a little harder this cycle. I was one who went all in on the R, including giving up my speedy 5DIV. Yesterday, my first serious attempt to capture some relatively moderate action (a powered paraglider). It was a real learning curve for me, but there were a few times that, clearly, the camera just wasn't keeping up. On the other hand, very challenging when the paraglider came down below the tree line, either to buzz or land, as my AF seemed to just get confused by the background. I don't remember that happening with the 5DIV, but I never tried this particular subject with it!

Anyway, when it comes it comes: A faster mirrorless will be very welcomed indeed.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Mar 11, 2020)

David Hull said:


> Release with good quality -- don't rush, don't compromise.



They have the production capacity, just not the parts capacity. Nothing rush about it.


----------



## Canon1966 (Mar 11, 2020)

ken said:


> Agree! And there are significant numbers of cautious buyers that will never pre-order, but wait for real-world reviews. Let's get this train rolling.


As much as I would love to preorder, I would rather wait for some reviews first.


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd like to know the price so I can determine if my bank account has a production delay as well.


----------



## chasingrealness (Mar 11, 2020)

melgross said:


> Even if they only have a few thousand available, I’d rather seem them ship on time, if possible. October is a long delay. The camera industry isn’t healthy, no pun intended. A delay isn’t going to help. If these cameras are as good as hoped, having them out on time, in reduced numbers could whet demand for when larger production has begun.


Agree. Getting them into the hands of the public will allow more people to get familiar with the value propositions of these cameras.


----------



## Canon1966 (Mar 11, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'd like to know the price so I can determine if my bank account has a production delay as well.


That's funny!!! : ) So true here as well.


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> That's funny!!! : ) So true here as well.


Meanwhile, my current cameras continue to work and turn out great images if I do my part.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 11, 2020)

joestopper said:


> No one knows when the virus crisis will be over, how many companies will have filed for chapter 11 by then and how long it will take then to ramp up production again. This could last until well into next year. Now one knows ...
> But I also agree with a previous poster that demand is also diminishing. Just imagine if the Olympics are canceled or moved to next year ... who is then in the need or mood to buy a new camera? If ecomomy is down, sales will be down, too.
> Anyway, from Canon's point of view they should rather sell low quantities starting in July which gurantees them sales at a premium with no discounts until well into 2021.


Given the rate at which other sporting events are being cancelled or postponed or being held beind closed doors. Its highly likely olympics will be postponed for next summers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2020)

Getting a supply chain back online is difficult. The Chinese are skilled at doing just that, so I expect that we will see components flowing once barriers to transportation are lifted. The number of new cases needs to fall below a certain level, I doubt if they even know that level yet. I'm still waiting for a order placed before the outbreak, the factory is still closed


----------



## Canon1966 (Mar 11, 2020)

slclick said:


> Meanwhile, my current cameras continue to work and turn out great images if I do my part.


The reality is if you know what you're doing with a DSLR or a mirrorless you will create great images. I think for most of us or at least for me I love the new technologies and cameras. I am anxious for the R5 and beyond. : )


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 11, 2020)

I hope they don't wait as its likely this could be a lengthy process and as previously posted, could go into next year so releasing what they have on time would provide some ongoing normality and reviews. 90% sure i'll be pre ordering as long as the price isn't outrageous.. i'm sure it will be more than the EOSR but hopefully not 1dx mklll territory.


----------



## Canon1966 (Mar 11, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> I hope they don't wait as its likely this could be a lengthy process and as previously posted, could go into next year so releasing what they have on time would provide some ongoing normality and reviews. 90% sure i'll be pre ordering as long as the price isn't outrageous.. i'm sure it will be more than the EOSR but hopefully not 1dx mklll territory.


If it's a mirrorless 5D equivalent I would guess around $3500 range.


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 11, 2020)

Thinking now strongly about getting an EOS R and later pair the R with the EOS R5....I was thinking in getting the R5 first and then decide what should be the best complement body to her, but now...with the possibility of delaying so much i guess it´s a good idea to get an R and get some RF glass and start building the R kit. 

It´s a pain...it is and BIGGG one!! But we must understand...there is no way around! and I also agree that if Canon can send some thousands of bodies in July they should, I would definitely preorder (unless it costs 10.000€!!  )! I don´t think the demand will be going much less because of the olimpics or other events being canceled! It can happen but this will be an all around camera not only for stills but also for video. Olimpic shooters or other sports events may be more 1dx mkIII users. 

I expect a very big demand for this camera. Specially if Canon adress price correctly!


----------



## Larsskv (Mar 11, 2020)

From a marketing standpoint, I believe it makes more sense to be able to meet the demand when the hype is peaking. Therefore I believe Canon will to postpone the release until they have sufficient stock. On the other hand, the initial set release date in July was probably well planned and carefully chosen. It will be a hard decision for Canon to make.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 11, 2020)

Gonna camp-out in front of my computer for pre-order and resell them like PS3, if you know what I mean .... lol


----------



## felipeolveram (Mar 11, 2020)

Honestly this is what they get for waiting so long, Canon please do not wait any longer! Wedding season is upon us and I along with many others need another camera body! I will be an early preorder!


----------



## felipeolveram (Mar 11, 2020)

There is an article over in sonyalpharumors that said that companies in china are now recovering around 60% of production so hopefully everything will be back to normal in the next couple weeks however adobe and nikon just pulled the plug on NAB so we could see others following suit


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 11, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> That's funny!!! : ) So true here as well.


HA! I already saved up for the R5. Now I can continue saving for accessories.


slclick said:


> I'd like to know the price so I can determine if my bank account has a production delay as well.


HA! I already saved up for the R5. Now I can continue saving for accessories. If Canon doesn't release it on schedule, it will have a ripple effect on future releases.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Thinking now strongly about getting an EOS R and later pair the R with the EOS R5....I was thinking in getting the R5 first and then decide what should be the best complement body to her, but now...with the possibility of delaying so much i guess it´s a good idea to get an R and get some RF glass and start building the R kit.



I think that’s a good option if you _must_ transition now. Put the bulk of the $ into the lenses and build a collection while waiting for the price to come down a bit (or the next generation body to be announced).

I just don’t like how functionally different the R is from the 5D bodies.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 11, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> If it's a mirrorless 5D equivalent I would guess around $3500 range.


That's about where I thought it would be so fingers crossed.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 11, 2020)

$winter said:


> Here in Switzerland already all events +120ppl. Canceled by restrictions. An ppl Al's start to cancel/postpone their weddings and so on...



Yeah down here in New Orleans...this weekend they cancelled all the St. Pat's and Irish-Italian parades....one of the weekly free music zests (Wednesdays on the Square) due to the virus. We just hit 6 cases here.

I'm concerned about the major fests coming up next couple months being cancelled too...French Quarter Fest and JazzFest....

ugh.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 11, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> Honestly this is what they get for waiting so long, Canon please do not wait any longer! Wedding season is upon us and I along with many others need another camera body! I will be an early preorder!




I wonder if people are going to start postponing weddings, or cancelling BIG wedding with lots of people.....?


----------



## sanj (Mar 11, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> 1/4 capacity probably means however many R6/5 get produced will be the best-assembled and quality-controlled Canon bodies ever made.
> 
> Bring on the 1/4 availability, and I'll be sitting at the computer when the clock strikes midnight on release day to pre-order.


This is a huge assumption. I do not believe in this.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 11, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> Honestly this is what they get for waiting so long, Canon please do not wait any longer! Wedding season is upon us and I along with many others need another camera body! I will be an early preorder!



Yes Canon, make this Coronavirus go away, it's inconveniencing us. [/Sarcasm]


----------



## jedy (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m bound to get my head bitten off but surely trying to stop the spread of Corona Virus should take priority over the original release date of new Canon cameras. Loads of events are being delayed or cancelled. I get that it’s frustrating but surely during this time we should all have more understanding of the situation we are in.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 11, 2020)

jedy said:


> I’m bound to get my head bitten off but surely trying to stop the spread of Corona Virus should take priority over the original release date of new Canon cameras. Loads of events are being delayed or cancelled. I get that it’s frustrating but surely during this time we should all have more understanding of the situation we are in.



Yes, I was just thinking how childish our comments seem to be. Waah, Waah Waah. I want my new toy.


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2020)

jedy said:


> I’m bound to get my head bitten off but surely trying to stop the spread of Corona Virus should take priority over the original release date of new Canon cameras. Loads of events are being delayed or cancelled. I get that it’s frustrating but surely during this time we should all have more understanding of the situation we are in.


I got my R5. Here's my first shots with it of my IV pole!


----------



## Hagar (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m heading down to my local camera shop to pre-order right now.


----------



## dwarven (Mar 11, 2020)

If they're as good as they look on paper they'll release them in June/July to drum up hype. I'd also rather have them out in the wild as soon as possible so they can be tested for potential bugs, so firmware updates can be rolled out once production ramps up.


----------



## rcarca (Mar 11, 2020)

The virus seems to have peaked in Wuhan - I suspect the Chinese manufacturing will be back up and running before too long.


----------



## Danglin52 (Mar 11, 2020)

I agree with the above that the more important issue for the planet is containing COVID 19 pandemic. That said, if they do ship the camera I plan to be online to pre-order the R5, RF 24-105 f4 L IS, RF 100-500 (if released), battery grip (if released), EF-RF adaptors and 2 LP-E6NH batteries. I can adapt my EF lenses if none of the RF lenses are available. Which reminds me, Canon will have to make sure they have enough RF lenses in the pipeline or that might be another reason to hold the R5 shipment. Canon may not be willing to release the R5 if they don't have enough RF lenses in the pipeline to meet the anticipated drag. That would be a big missed sales opportunity. I actually bought a 128GB CFexpress card last week just so I would have at least one card in case supply was implanted by the pandemic (as announced by WHO today). May not need the camera until much later this year if Africa gets hit with COVID 19.


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2020)

We can wait for our 'things'. 

Even if you make your living from the industry because a few years back you weren't telling yourself "My business won't do well until Canon releases the R5 one day". It's just 'stuff'.


----------



## sanj (Mar 11, 2020)

I had pre-ordered the 1dx3 for a specific job scheduled for June. Coronavirus ensured the job got canceled/pushed. I canceled my pre-order. Will re-evaluate the situation now when travel resumes and how 1dx3 compares with R5 in video specs.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2020)

sanj said:


> I had pre-ordered the 1dx3 for a specific job scheduled for June. Coronavirus ensured the job got canceled/pushed. I canceled my pre-order. Will re-evaluate the situation now when travel resumes and how 1dx3 compares with R5 in video specs.


I think that your situation will be repeated over and over. Events are going to be cancelled, its beginning to be recognized in the US and Canada, and Europe has already begun in a big way. 

Worse yet, people will be out of work, and that means no purchases. People will be buying just the minimum necessary items. A few will keep on buying, but many photographers will be out of work. Weddings for example may become small private affairs with phone photos taken by the few witnesses. Its going to affect us all. Even if you don't believe its a problem, you won't be spared. 

One US town has now been placed under quarantine, but not locked down as the Chinese did. We are lucky that we still have 2 weeks to do something to isolate pockets of the illness to slow the spread and buy time to develop a vaccine, but I don't expect politicians to act in time.


----------



## Viriato (Mar 11, 2020)

If camera is really a benchmark/flagship, release it now, even for the hundreds. People will have time to sell their current stuff.

If it is a crap/crippled system, wait for a good first wave of stock, or early buyers will destroy it in a very early stage.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 11, 2020)

jedy said:


> I’m bound to get my head bitten off but surely trying to stop the spread of Corona Virus should take priority over the original release date of new Canon cameras. Loads of events are being delayed or cancelled. I get that it’s frustrating but surely during this time we should all have more understanding of the situation we are in.


You make a good point and in an ideal world....
what am I doing, I started typing about world economics etc etc. and then thought, this is a friendly forum and buying a camera isn't life and death, well not in my world anyway. I agree, it's more about the people affected than us.
I still want the R5 though.


----------



## Canon1966 (Mar 11, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> That's about where I thought it would be so fingers crossed.


Let's hope so. Canon tends to overprice things, especially the RF lenses. Sorry, but they are very expensive. I hope the R5 includes the lens adapter.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 11, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> Let's hope so. Canon tends to overprice things, especially the RF lenses. Sorry, but they are very expensive. I hope the R5 includes the lens adapter.


I would hope so as the R included the basic EF adapter.


----------



## AEWest (Mar 11, 2020)

melgross said:


> Even if they only have a few thousand available, I’d rather seem them ship on time, if possible. October is a long delay. The camera industry isn’t healthy, no pun intended. A delay isn’t going to help. If these cameras are as good as hoped, having them out on time, in reduced numbers could whet demand for when larger production has begun.


I agree that they should ship in reduced numbers. That way any software bugs will be found by the lucky few and fixed before general distribution.


----------



## AEWest (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> It´s a pain...it is and BIGGG one!! But we must understand...there is no way around! and I also agree that if Canon can send some thousands of bodies in July they should, I would definitely preorder (unless it costs 10.000€!!  )! I don´t think the demand will be going much less because of the olimpics or other events being canceled! It can happen but this will be an all around camera not only for stills but also for video. Olimpic shooters or other sports events may be more 1dx mkIII users.


Unless of course there are no Olympics or major sporting events...


----------



## unfocused (Mar 11, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...we still have 2 weeks to do something to isolate pockets of the illness to slow the spread and buy time to develop a vaccine, but I don't expect politicians to act in time.



Last I checked, politicians don't develop vaccines. Just what do you expect them to do? Wave a magic wand? And yeah, two weeks is really going to make a difference.

 “It’s difficult,” (John) Shiver (the global head of vaccine research and development at the multinational pharmaceutical company Sanofi) said, “to see how, even in the case of an emergency, a vaccine could be fully ready for licensure in a year and a half.”

I love how the media rushes around demanding that the government "do something." It's nature guys. Government can mitigate some of the negative financial impact, but magically stopping nature from doing what nature does is next to impossible.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 11, 2020)

If they have 1/4 capacity in June they should release it. They could ask for a higher price than planned and get it, and then lower it to the planned price when normal stock returns. If they don't announce their price early, this is possible. Once they announce it then they can't increase it without causing resentment.

On a side note, I hope they offer the lens adaptor separately, or offer it with and without it as a choice (as I won't need one). I also *really* hope they offer aperture bracketing. I know they won't offer Arca-Swiss grooves on the bottom front & back edges, but it sure would be nice if they did.


----------



## sanj (Mar 11, 2020)

AEWest said:


> Unless of course there are no Olympics or major sporting events...


Very possible. Besides if the business drops by a huge margin (mine just did!) then photographers will have lesser money to spend. Note: I work as a filmmaker on sets that have 150 people. So I am bracing myself for a huge setback.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 11, 2020)

For R5, I think they should ship what they have as planned, and keep filling the shelves as they make more. I wasn't planning to get one, at least not yet. Maybe in ~8-12 months. There's big event in May 2021 which might make be buy more bodies, R5 is one option.

There's also event in this year July which I want to shoot with 1DX3, hopefully it doesn't get delayed (although no clue if the event will be postponed...)


----------



## dog8food (Mar 11, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Last I checked, politicians don't develop vaccines. Just what do you expect them to do? Wave a magic wand? And yeah, two weeks is really going to make a difference.
> 
> “It’s difficult,” (John) Shiver (the global head of vaccine research and development at the multinational pharmaceutical company Sanofi) said, “to see how, even in the case of an emergency, a vaccine could be fully ready for licensure in a year and a half.”
> 
> I love how the media rushes around demanding that the government "do something." It's nature guys. Government can mitigate some of the negative financial impact, but magically stopping nature from doing what nature does is next to impossible.


 I once heard that people falsely believe an individual's strongest desire is for freedom. The reality is, a person's strongest desire is for protection.


----------



## Stanri010 (Mar 11, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> As much as I would love to preorder, I would rather wait for some reviews first.


Even if you buy it and choose not to keep it, sell it at twice the price and make a profit!


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 11, 2020)

sanj said:


> Very possible. Besides if the business drops by a huge margin (mine just did!) then photographers will have lesser money to spend. Note: I work as a filmmaker on sets that have 150 people. So I am bracing myself for a huge setback.



Until now...got 3 jobs cancelled/delay with, of course considerable drawback. Those jobs were on video and photo of professional cycling races. I wanted also the 1dx mkIII but didn´t get it on time, son now i am also considering getting only the R5 and pair it with the EOS R. As a second body I find the R to be fairly good and I record video with atomos so I get a "baby" C200. With this solution I get a cheaper solution cause I am also preparing for about 2/3 months with less incoming.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 11, 2020)

$winter said:


> Here in Switzerland already all events +120ppl. Canceled by restrictions. An ppl Al's start to cancel/postpone their weddings and so on...



I live just north of ground zero in Washington so it's not likely that I'll be out and about in all my usual spots this year anyway. We've already canceled our camping bookings for April and if things don't improve the whole summer will likely be a pass. We usually hit the road for 120-150 days each year.

I'll buy this whenever it finally arrives - I really have no doubt. I'm more concerned with everyone being safe and staying healthy through this.

I'm in all the risk categories but I'm not freaking out. I am a bit disappointed in the response in my area so far though.

Scary times. Such is life.

Everyone be safe out there.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 11, 2020)

jedy said:


> I’m bound to get my head bitten off but surely trying to stop the spread of Corona Virus should take priority over the original release date of new Canon cameras. Loads of events are being delayed or cancelled. I get that it’s frustrating but surely during this time we should all have more understanding of the situation we are in.



you can sympathize with the impact to people's lives and still want the latest toy. One doesn't exclude the other  .. besides think of the economy and people's jobs! we must do our part to get the economy and people's jobs going! (ok the last one is a lame attempt at comedy before people get upset)


----------



## joestopper (Mar 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> ... I'm more concerned with everyone being safe and staying healthy through this.
> 
> Everyone be safe out there.



Best post I have read today!


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd consider buying another 5DIV...if only I had a lens for it. *DOH!*


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 11, 2020)

Ok, we can all flex our virtue signaling muscles and say, "Oh, the only thing important now is curing The Virus."

And we'd have the dullest forum ever.

We are simply going into some detail here about less than fatal side effects. Sigh...

Surely there are some infectious disease forums?

Really, it's insulting, or, at the very least, extremely patronizing, to be scolded for talking about how this will affect photographers waiting for an R5 or other gear. We all have families and other loved ones, and we care for our own health. In a camera gear forum, GASP, folks tend to talk about gear. Shameful as it might be.

Here in our town, we are waiting for the public schools to close. I'll have the tremendous honor of homeschooling when that happens.

Freedom of speech. Share your anxieties. But, puhlease, think how silly it sounds to feel as if you must mount your high horse and remind others that there is a PANDEMIC.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 11, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Last I checked, politicians don't develop vaccines. Just what do you expect them to do? Wave a magic wand? And yeah, two weeks is really going to make a difference.
> 
> “It’s difficult,” (John) Shiver (the global head of vaccine research and development at the multinational pharmaceutical company Sanofi) said, “to see how, even in the case of an emergency, a vaccine could be fully ready for licensure in a year and a half.”
> 
> I love how the media rushes around demanding that the government "do something." It's nature guys. Government can mitigate some of the negative financial impact, but magically stopping nature from doing what nature does is next to impossible.


Politicians and so the governments are in charge of many aspects of this, notably information and wide scale (or not) testing and the quick and efficient publishing of that data, nobody expects politicians to put on a lab coat and work on a vaccine but they should be held accountable for their and the government and public departments responses to the threat.

As is quite obvious some governments and health departments are doing a much better job of this than others yet the threat is the same to all.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I live just north of ground zero in Washington



I'm 100 meters from the Evergreen hospital, can see it right outside the window 

Interesting times for sure. I hope things still get under control and we don't get too many people dying for this.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 11, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I'm 100 meters from the Evergreen hospital, can see it right outside the window
> 
> Interesting times for sure. I hope things still get under control and we don't get too many people dying for this.



I'm up on Whidbey - you be careful down there...


----------



## hazydave (Mar 11, 2020)

The "small quantity low quality" claim makes no sense. If you can't get the parts you need, you wait for the parts. You can, of course, qualify alternatives, but given the sketchy supply of critical small components over the past decade, anyone starting a production run that has not done that well in advance is not working at a professional level. 

Using substandard parts or unqualified vendors is never an option.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 11, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Yes, I was just thinking how childish our comments seem to be. Waah, Waah Waah. I want my new toy.



On the other hand, many of us who are simply discussing possible effects on photography purchases and repairs HERE are also, in our private lives, dealing with friends and family members ill or recently dead from cancer; finding out another family member has Alzheimer's; worrying about our children's health, and our own so that we can continue caring for them; fretting about effects on our community and the general suffering this disease will cause.

In other words, I just get the sense, and, ok, I'm too sensitive myself, that some of the scolders here presume that anybody chatting about gear instead of wailing about the plight of humanity in every post is too self-centered to realize we are in a troubling pandemic.

Just like we enjoy CR being free from politics, I hope others realize that whatever is posted here is JUST A SLICE OF OUR LIVES, and that some of us are up to our necks in issues we struggle with, but can put that aside for a time posting here. I could imagine a few people talking about whatever the latest Star Wars controversies are, and then a poster or two or three come wading in to say, "You guys are so selfish! Don't you realize people are dying out there in the real world?"

In fact, some of us are involved in community service that exposes us to some grim realities, but we don't have to go on about it, and we can, even during wartime, sit and have a drink with friends before getting back to the fighting.


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> On the other hand, many of us who are simply discussing possible effects on photography purchases and repairs HERE are also, in our private lives, dealing with friends and family members ill or recently dead from cancer; finding out another family member has Alzheimer's; worrying about our children's health, and our own so that we can continue caring for them; fretting about effects on our community and the general suffering this disease will cause.
> 
> In other words, I just get the sense, and, ok, I'm too sensitive myself, that some of the scolders here presume that anybody chatting about gear instead of wailing about the plight of humanity in every post is too self-centered to realize we are in a troubling pandemic.
> 
> ...


Your post(s) are completely valid of course but the context is off imho. All of those other grim realities have and had nothing to do with Canon production therefore the feeling and sentiment of focus while waiting for this one product, the R5 body while COVID-19 impacts us globally is spot on. I think a better correlation is Fukushima and the tsunami of 2011.


----------



## joestopper (Mar 11, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> On the other hand, many of us who are simply discussing possible effects on photography purchases and repairs HERE are also, in our private lives, dealing with friends and family members ill or recently dead from cancer; finding out another family member has Alzheimer's; worrying about our children's health, and our own so that we can continue caring for them; fretting about effects on our community and the general suffering this disease will cause.
> 
> In other words, I just get the sense, and, ok, I'm too sensitive myself, that some of the scolders here presume that anybody chatting about gear instead of wailing about the plight of humanity in every post is too self-centered to realize we are in a troubling pandemic.
> 
> ...



So, where do you want to draw the line?
Fact is that this virus is affecting our photography business/hobby or whatever it is in a specific case. Be it loosing some business or canceling a (photography) vacation etc. Or just being concerned about a delay of a release of a new product ...


----------



## miketcool (Mar 11, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Yesterday, my first serious attempt to capture some relatively moderate action (a powered paraglider). It was a real learning curve for me, but there were a few times that, clearly, the camera just wasn't keeping up. On the other hand, very challenging when the paraglider came down below the tree line, either to buzz or land, as my AF seemed to just get confused by the background. I don't remember that happening with the 5DIV, but I never tried this particular subject with it!



I ditched the 5Dmk4 on a shoot in Hawaii. I was shooting lower light under a cloud layer from a helicopter. Both the metering and the AF was struggling during the flight where the 5D4 never would have missed a beat. It’s a frustrating curve that is still worth the loss of weight.


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2020)

miketcool said:


> I ditched the 5Dmk4 on a shoot in Hawaii. I was shooting lower light under a cloud layer from a helicopter. Both the metering and the AF was struggling during the flight where the 5D never would have missed a beat. It’s a frustrating curve that is still worth the loss of weight.


Help me out with your post. 5D vs 5D4? Typo? You correct and I'll delete and we'll go merrily on our way.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 11, 2020)

The failure of government here is not a failure to act, it's a failure to prepare. This is not a "nobody could have predicted" scenario. We got our warning with SARS and MERS. We got our warning about the fragility of our supply chains with the IV bag shortage due to hurricane Maria in Puerto Rico.

Medical supplies (masks, IV bags, etc.) should be stockpiled. We should have diverse supply chains for essential items. Shortages are avoidable. Being dependent on China for _everything_ is dangerous for a thousand reasons.

At what point do you close schools? Offices? The trade-offs aren't clear when you consider how many people wouldn't be able to work. There should be practiced protocols for these things.

All the disasters of the past will happen again, and there is no reason to not be ready for them


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 12, 2020)

slclick said:


> Your post(s) are completely valid of course but the context is off imho. All of those other grim realities have and had nothing to do with Canon production therefore the feeling and sentiment of focus while waiting for this one product, the R5 body while COVID-19 impacts us globally is spot on. I think a better correlation is Fukushima and the tsunami of 2011.



My point, in case there is a misunderstanding, is that this forum is an appropriate place to discuss how the virus is affecting photographers. Being scolded for talking about these narrow concerns IN A CAMERA GEAR FORUM just doesn't make sense--and seems obnoxious.

On the other hand, if I were in a meeting to discuss how we are going to feed the kids who won't be getting school breakfasts and lunches when school is suspended, and I started going on about my R5 not coming out when expected, then some serious scolding would be in order. And maybe a psych eval!


----------



## Richard Anthony (Mar 12, 2020)

Not an issue I will invest in the RF glass now , this could be a good thing (not the virus) as it may give me a chance to see the R1 specs before investing in the R5 , I just wish now with all the shows cancelled Canon would give us the full specs of the R5 .


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 12, 2020)

Even without Coid-19 chaos this camera would have been in huge demand and hard to get for many months. I don’t care if it’s delayed as I only intend to pick one up after it’s been out for 6 or so months, hopefully Xmas if it’s released in July.


----------



## slclick (Mar 12, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Even without Coid-19 chaos this camera would have been in huge demand and hard to get for many months. I don’t care if it’s delayed as I only intend to pick one up after it’s been out for 6 or so months, hopefully Xmas if it’s released in July.


Refurb power!


----------



## mpeeps (Mar 12, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I fully understand, but waiting is a little harder this cycle. I was one who went all in on the R, including giving up my speedy 5DIV. Yesterday, my first serious attempt to capture some relatively moderate action (a powered paraglider). It was a real learning curve for me, but there were a few times that, clearly, the camera just wasn't keeping up. On the other hand, very challenging when the paraglider came down below the tree line, either to buzz or land, as my AF seemed to just get confused by the background. I don't remember that happening with the 5DIV, but I never tried this particular subject with it!
> 
> Anyway, when it comes it comes: A faster mirrorless will be very welcomed indeed.


I'm glad I had my 5DSR in Africa along with the new R. The R was great for landscape, people, but the real camera caught the animals and it's not even that fast. It just works.


----------



## mcfrlnd (Mar 12, 2020)

Just this year sometime, or my wife will whoop me!


----------



## canonnews (Mar 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Last I checked, politicians don't develop vaccines. Just what do you expect them to do? Wave a magic wand? And yeah, two weeks is really going to make a difference.
> 
> “It’s difficult,” (John) Shiver (the global head of vaccine research and development at the multinational pharmaceutical company Sanofi) said, “to see how, even in the case of an emergency, a vaccine could be fully ready for licensure in a year and a half.”
> 
> I love how the media rushes around demanding that the government "do something." It's nature guys. Government can mitigate some of the negative financial impact, but magically stopping nature from doing what nature does is next to impossible.


I don't think anyone is wanting the government to turn around a vaccine in a week.

Governments should have been more prepared and more on top of things, especially some governments more than others. Communication and clarity are important during these times. It's not as if this is the first time a corona virus has spread around the world.

My grandon's father has had a cough,etc for a week, and his doctor refuses to sign off on him returning to work, and at the same time, refuses to get him tested for covid, says he doesn't meet the qualifications for the test. He's basically trapped in a no win situation. The cases in that particular country are only low because of the complete lack of testing. Experts suggested after reviewing the virus RNA that it has possibly been spreading undetected through the population for up to six weeks. That's just insane for a first world country when there was adequate warning. I think you can guess where I'm talking about.

Meanwhile I'm here in Vietnam. The virus has broken out literally within 2 blocks of me. The entire area was quarantined off, the entire street sprayed with disinfectant within hours. Anyone that feels a cough, fever, can get tested for free. They developed a fast track test that returns results in 5.5 hours. While people are frightened, it's hard not to have a sense of confidence in the local government to handle the situation.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 12, 2020)

canonnews said:


> ...Meanwhile I'm here in Vietnam. The virus has broken out literally within 2 blocks of me. The entire area was quarantined off, the entire street sprayed with disinfectant within hours. Anyone that feels a cough, fever, can get tested for free. They developed a fast track test that returns results in 5.5 hours. While people are frightened, it's hard not to have a sense of confidence in the local government to handle the situation.



Dictatorships are much better at responding quickly. Mussolini's trains ran on time. Democracies are messy and inefficient. I think I still prefer democracy, even if it seems that half or more of the country prefers otherwise.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Dictatorships are much better at responding quickly. Mussolini's trains ran on time. Democracies are messy and inefficient. I think I still prefer democracy, even if it seems that half or more of the country prefers otherwise.



None of which I mentioned has anything to do with the political makeup of the country. Simply common sense and a dedication to handle the problem at hand and a sense of will to protect their citizens against harm.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 12, 2020)

canonnews said:


> at the same time, refuses to get him tested for covid, says he doesn't meet the qualifications for the test.



It had been the same in Australia, you would only be tested if you had acute respiratory symptoms and had just returned from overseas or been in contact with someone from overseas. I think they just didn't have capacity and enough test kits. A GP could only order a test after a call to a special hotline of dept. of health.

The rules for covid testing were only relaxed this week, now there's no need to call the department. But that means the population is heavily undertested. Tom Hanks with his wife have just been tested positive on the Gold Coast. Have they brought it from the US or caught it here in Australia?

On the bright side, that means the case fatality rate of this virus isn't as scary as some media are trying to tell.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 12, 2020)

mpeeps said:


> Stay healthy and good luck!! It is shameful and scary how inept and downright deceitful our federal government's response has been. Thank goodness for small town/local government and individual state leadership.


Thank you 

I developed a cold since last Saturday, which is when all this broke out here. Which was an exceedingly frightening time of temperature and symptom monitoring as well as self-quarantine. I'm better now, but Hanoi is basically a dead city these past 5 days as everyone is staying home.

Just to give an idea on quickly this can spread - one woman contracted the virus in Italy she managed to infect 12 or so people during the flight and during her first few days here. They in turn have infected others... and this is literally from around the end of February until now.

While if you are healthy the risks are low, however, even with that, some really heathly people have died from it. It certainly has more of a dramatic impact on our older segment of the population around the world though


----------



## dwarven (Mar 12, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> It had been the same in Australia, you would only be tested if you had acute respiratory symptoms and had just returned from overseas or been in contact with someone from overseas. I think they just didn't have capacity and enough test kits. A GP could only order a test after a call to a special hotline of dept. of health.
> 
> The rules for covid testing were only relaxed this week, now there's no need to call the department. But that means the population is heavily undertested. Tom Hanks with his wife have just been tested positive on the Gold Coast. Have they brought it from the US or caught it here in Australia?
> 
> On the bright side, that means the case fatality rate of this virus isn't as scary as some media are trying to tell.



According to the Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center the rate is ~3.5%. Ultimately, the takeaway with this virus is to not get the bat soup.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 12, 2020)

dwarven said:


> According to the Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center the rate is ~3.5%. Ultimately, the takeaway with this virus is to not get the bat soup.



They (media) and we (readers) often mix the terminology. There's mortality ratio of about 3-4% but the case fatality rate is assumed to be much lower.



https://www.who.int/docs/default-source/coronaviruse/situation-reports/20200306-sitrep-46-covid-19.pdf?sfvrsn=96b04adf_2





> Mortality for COVID-19 appears higher than for influenza, especially seasonal influenza. While the true mortality of COVID-19 will take some time to fully understand, the data we have so far indicate that the crude mortality ratio (the number of reported deaths divided by the reported cases) is between 3-4%, the infection mortality rate (the number of reported deaths divided by the number of infections) will be lower. For seasonal influenza, mortality is usually well below 0.1%. However, mortality is to a large extent determined by access to and quality of health care.


----------



## ethermine (Mar 12, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> Honestly this is what they get for waiting so long, Canon please do not wait any longer! Wedding season is upon us and I along with many others need another camera body! I will be an early preorder!



Interesting stance from what I assume is coming from a professional. If I have some jobs lined up with deposits down and for whatever odd reason I don’t have the base gear or backup gear to complete the job, I just find whatever equipment that’s available that I know I can get sellable results from and I either buy it, or rent it. Plenty of options to choose from between now and when the R5/R6 comes out. Equipment is such a small and easy equation in this business if you’re doing it right. It’ll come! Utilize the gear options available to get your jobs done until then.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 12, 2020)

Viriato said:


> If camera is really a benchmark/flagship, release it now, even for the hundreds. People will have time to sell their current stuff.
> 
> If it is a crap/crippled system, wait for a good first wave of stock, or early buyers will destroy it in a very early stage.


Just how simple is that! BAM!


----------



## trounds (Mar 12, 2020)

I also agree, release as soon as possible, even if in limited quanities. I would rather see some people start getting them and other wait until available. Any of us who are unlucky at first can live vicariously through the luck ones.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2020)

Things in the US are now changing, seemingly multiple times a day. First, NCAA playoffs to empty arenas only, then all NBA games cancelled. I expect all sports games to be cancelled to morrow and most other events, even small ones won't attract enough people to take place.

I will bet that stores in the US tomorrow will see lots of customers buying and stocking up.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 12, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Not an issue I will invest in the RF glass now , this could be a good thing (not the virus) as it may give me a chance to see the R1 specs before investing in the R5 , I just wish now with all the shows cancelled Canon would give us the full specs of the R5 .



Canon probably wasn't planning on announcing more than they already have until Photokina in May. All of the other shows would have been similar to WPPI - a body under glass and no more info than what was revealed in the development announcement.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 12, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> It had been the same in Australia, you would only be tested if you had acute respiratory symptoms and had just returned from overseas or been in contact with someone from overseas. I think they just didn't have capacity and enough test kits. A GP could only order a test after a call to a special hotline of dept. of health.
> 
> The rules for covid testing were only relaxed this week, now there's no need to call the department. But that means the population is heavily undertested. Tom Hanks with his wife have just been tested positive on the Gold Coast. Have they brought it from the US or caught it here in Australia?
> 
> On the bright side, that means the case fatality rate of this virus isn't as scary as some media are trying to tell.



I ran the numbers late last week. Outside of China, the number of deaths divided by the number of confirmed cases was around 0.3% at that time. Still fairly high, but nothing like the numbers being bandied about that are causing hysteria.

Sure, some of those currently with it will die, but the recovery rate is improving rapidly. The two most concerning factors are the long incubation period between exposure and presentation of symptoms, and how resistant those who have been exposed and not developed severe respiratory issues will be to later exposure to slightly different mutations of the virus.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 12, 2020)

In other words, preorder or you will wait forever for the
"In Stock" to be displayed. You've got 3 months to clear your credit card.


----------



## dcm (Mar 12, 2020)

Last week we were asked to prepare to teach our classes only online after spring break. Today the university announced we’ll be teaching online after break. The other major university in the state announced on Tuesday. Fortunately I already teach one course both online and on campus and had been preparing to offer the other online in the future so not a big hit for me. With all the businesses telling their employees to stay home, my concern is the sudden increase in network traffic for all this is going to overwhelm the Internet in the coming days and weeks. It will be like everyone watching a couple more hours of Netflix/... every day. It will be interesting to monitor.


----------



## felipeolveram (Mar 12, 2020)

ethermine said:


> Interesting stance from what I assume is coming from a professional. If I have some jobs lined up with deposits down and for whatever odd reason I don’t have the base gear or backup gear to complete the job, I just find whatever equipment that’s available that I know I can get sellable results from and I either buy it, or rent it. Plenty of options to choose from between now and when the R5/R6 comes out. Equipment is such a small and easy equation in this business if you’re doing it right. It’ll come! Utilize the gear options available to get your jobs done until then.



Renting gear is always a safe and viable option when the client is more than willing to pay for it however, say I was wanting for the R5 if it doesn't come soon rentals add up a $100 rental is not bad for a R for 4 days, but that adds up quick if I have say 5 weddings or other events at that point it's like why not just buy a 80d, but why buy an 80d when I really want a EOS R5 or C200 ii, a c200 is $300 to rent for 3 days, all of that adds up quickly and eats out of profit. Why buy (invest in ) a camera that you know will decrease in value instantly when the next version is released. When you're first starting out and building up your portfolio it's every penny counts and even in business financials every penny counts.


----------



## DBounce (Mar 12, 2020)

I was eagerly awaiting this camera, but strangely enough, the idea of a new camera looses its appeal when you are locked down under marshall law... which is looking like a distinct possibility atm.


----------



## dog8food (Mar 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Dictatorships are much better at responding quickly. Mussolini's trains ran on time. Democracies are messy and inefficient. I think I still prefer democracy, even if it seems that half or more of the country prefers otherwise.


same.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Mar 12, 2020)

I think an October release will have an even higher demand/out of stock ratio. It's too late to prevent that - we already know! I predict a summer full with people convulsing from GAS. And, unless the 'enemy' releases something ahead of Canon for the ship-jumpers to lower the pressure, I don't see a smooth premiere for the R5. 
--
The other part of me sincerely misses the time we didn't knew anything, there were no expectations to trigger impatience, and (almost) every product had much higher chance of being a pleasant surprise. Now, we can't even tolerate a deadly virus... what an annoyance.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 12, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Demand is going to be reduced slightly too. Bans on public events = less money for photographers and less eagerness to invest in upgrades.


I wouldn't be surprised if the summer Olympics finally would be postponed, too, since there are more and more travel restrictions.


----------



## londonxt (Mar 12, 2020)

I would like to watch unboxing videos on youtube in July


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Weddings for example may become small private affairs with phone photos taken by the few witnesses.



My cousin went that way a few years ago. He didn't hire a wedding photographer, and the wedding invitation said people are hereby invited to shoot with their smartphones. He got ~1,000 photos, some taken by a different cousin who is a pro photographer and owns a Leica, and was happy enough with the results.

Anyway, I upgraded from 5DmkIII to a mkIV, and will wait for the epidemic to pass.


----------



## 12Broncos (Mar 12, 2020)

At the rate they were going, we were going to wait another five months for a release anyway. Big deal. They still haven't given us the accurate specs for it, which could have easily been done in February.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 12, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> Renting gear is always a safe and viable option when the client is more than willing to pay for it however, say I was wanting for the R5 if it doesn't come soon rentals add up a $100 rental is not bad for a R for 4 days, but that adds up quick if I have say 5 weddings or other events at that point it's like why not just buy a 80d, but why buy an 80d when I really want a EOS R5 or C200 ii, a c200 is $300 to rent for 3 days, all of that adds up quickly and eats out of profit. Why buy (invest in ) a camera that you know will decrease in value instantly when the next version is released. When you're first starting out and building up your portfolio it's every penny counts and even in business financials every penny counts.


On the other hand, rentals are 100 percent deductible in the U.S. while purchases have to be depreciated.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 12, 2020)

I may be in the minority here, but with major events locally and around the world getting canceled, they might as well delay the release. The Olympics may be next - hard to see how they can go on under these circumstances.


----------



## tron (Mar 12, 2020)

Senario 1: It is best to produce a limited number of bodies earlier. After all bugs have to be found to be eliminated 

Senario 2: Canon while you wait please proceed on producing EOS R5 MkII with 60Mp no AA filter 4K/240fps Full Frame/Dual Pixel AF and 8K/60fps


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> On the other hand, rentals are 100 percent deductible in the U.S. while purchases have to be depreciated.



Depending on your business structure, you may be eligible for a Section 179 deduction in the US allowing for immediate depreciation of the full cost of some capital expenses. Be sure to talk to your tax advisor (as I am not one).

Could save you $1,000 on a $3000 lens if you’re in the 35% bracket. Learn more (including a calculator for eligibility) at www.section179.org.


----------



## torresayora (Mar 12, 2020)

Will we see a price reduction in eos R to mantain people happy and increase their R system base untill End of the year if R5 is delated? If production is at 1/4, they should give us a firmware for the R that really squeeze the R potential.


----------



## Joules (Mar 12, 2020)

torresayora said:


> Will we see a price reduction in eos R to mantain people happy and increase their R system base untill End of the year if R5 is delated? If production is at 1/4, they should give us a firmware for the R that really squeeze the R potential.


If production is down, I don't see why that should affect only the upcoming models. And with the hit the economy will take, I also don't see why Canon would feel good about giving away free firmware updates to further reduce the numbers of new bodies sold.


----------



## tmc784 (Mar 12, 2020)

Parts are made in China, they should say assembly in Japan instead of made in Japan.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> So, where do you want to draw the line?
> Fact is that this virus is affecting our photography business/hobby or whatever it is in a specific case. Be it loosing some business or canceling a (photography) vacation etc. Or just being concerned about a delay of a release of a new product ...



Well, I'd posit, that a good idea would be more solo type, landscape shooting?

I just got my new 6x17 120 film view camera in....and plan to go about the area this weekend, either by myself or just ONE friend (we'll stay 6ft apart, haha)...and do some shooting away from crowds.

Sure we have to be cautious, but life goes on, just make the best of it with what time each of us has with it....I'm guessing I won't have to be too terribly concerned about catching the corona virus from the alligators out in the swamps...



C


----------



## cayenne (Mar 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Things in the US are now changing, seemingly multiple times a day. First, NCAA playoffs to empty arenas only, then all NBA games cancelled. I expect all sports games to be cancelled to morrow and most other events, even small ones won't attract enough people to take place.
> 
> I will bet that stores in the US tomorrow will see lots of customers buying and stocking up.



Yesterday down here in the New Orleans area...they cancelled all of the St. Pat's parades all over town...

I'm guessing there's a good chance they'll also be canceling French Quarter Fest and Jazzfest.....I'm supposed to be on JF staff again this year, so, watching to see if they still have it or not....

I'm really hoping this virus behaves in similar fashion to flu viruses in that it becomes less active during the summers with heat and humidity.
If it does, that would make NOLA the safest place on earth!! 

Anyway, I've not seen any runs on stores down here...most people seem to be taking it in stride down here so far [knocks wood].

C


----------



## cayenne (Mar 12, 2020)

DBounce said:


> I was eagerly awaiting this camera, but strangely enough, the idea of a new camera looses its appeal when you are locked down under marshall law... which is looking like a distinct possibility atm.


??

Where in the world do YOU live where they'll be enforcing that???


----------



## cayenne (Mar 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> On the other hand, rentals are 100 percent deductible in the U.S. while purchases have to be depreciated.



Not true....my CPA lets me write off my purchases in FULL each year...no problem.

You might check with yours.....I believe that old rule changed with tax laws quite awhile back.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 12, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Depending on your business structure, you may be eligible for a Section 179 deduction in the US allowing for immediate depreciation of the full cost of some capital expenses. Be sure to talk to your tax advisor (as I am not one).
> 
> Could save you $1,000 on a $3000 lens if you’re in the 35% bracket. Learn more (including a calculator for eligibility) at www.section179.org.





cayenne said:


> Not true....my CPA lets me write off my purchases in FULL each year...no problem.
> 
> You might check with yours.....I believe that old rule changed with tax laws quite awhile back.



Yes, of course you are both correct. You can take write off many purchases in the first year. However, my understanding is that you could end up having to pay taxes later if you dispose of or convert the equipment prior to its ordinary depreciation period. 

However, the real point of my comment was that felipeolveram was bemoaning having to buy equipment for temporary use while waiting for the equipment he really wants and I simply was pointing out that one doesn't have to purchase equipment while waiting for a new model to be released. Rental is an option and often a wise business move, since rental costs are 100% deductible with no need to worry about depreciation rules.


----------



## bbasiaga (Mar 12, 2020)

Act444 said:


> I may be in the minority here, but with major events locally and around the world getting canceled, they might as well delay the release. The Olympics may be next - hard to see how they can go on under these circumstances.


Under the CURRENT situation, probably not. But what we saw with similar viruses in the past (SARS, for example) is -like the flu - they die off quite a bit over the spring and summer. We won't know for sure about this for a few more weeks, but the Southern hemisphere seems to not be spreading cases around quite like we are up North, and its their summer down there. 

By the end of July, this could be gone. The first SARS cases were found in November (COVID 19 as well). All WHO travel restrictions were lifted by June the following year. While we don't know yet, there is an equal chance COVID goes the same was as there is that it persists beyond that. 

Once we start to understand the true fatality rates (how many people die from it / how many people are infected - at the beginning of epidemics these estimates (currently 3-4%) are usually high because we always find out about the most serious cases first), guidance on travel and precautions will change and may loosen up. 

I'm an optimist, but I think the olympics will be on as scheduled. 

-Brian


----------



## tpatana (Mar 12, 2020)

tron said:


> Senario 2: Canon while you wait please proceed on producing EOS R5 MkII with 60Mp no AA filter 4K/240fps Full Frame/Dual Pixel AF and 8K/60fps



Where can I pre-order?


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> However, my understanding is that you could end up having to pay taxes later if you dispose of or convert the equipment prior to its ordinary depreciation period.



I guess. Your equipment would have a book value of zero, so therefore any proceeds from the sale would be reportable in net income as a gain on sale of assets. Also, all things being equal your net income will be higher during the useful life if the equipment as you will not have the depreciation expense available to write off again. 

So just buy more equipment and contribute to the economy!


----------



## TAF (Mar 12, 2020)

cayenne said:


> ??
> 
> Where in the world do YOU live where they'll be enforcing that???



And I would think that so long as the delivery services are functioning (pity FedEx and UPS aren't fully drone yet) being stuck in the house would be the PERFECT excuse for a new camera.

Nothing to do but learn how to use it. Take you mind off the other possibilities...


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Mar 12, 2020)

Just awaiting the pre-order date. My cash has been getting put aside for this camera for quite some time. If it gets released later, I'll be easily able to afford 1 or 2 of the sweet RF lenses (15-35mm & 24-70mm IS) along with the body.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 12, 2020)

All events, all sports, all schools and kindergartens are closed here today. All pubs are closed completely also at least 2 weeks forward. Even the library is closed. I’m not surprised if the R5 is delayed until Christmas.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 12, 2020)

DarkPhalanx said:


> Just awaiting the pre-order date. My cash has been getting put aside for this camera for quite some time. If it gets released later, I'll be easily able to afford 1 or 2 of the sweet RF lenses (15-35mm & 24-70mm IS) along with the body.



Who has been putting aside your cash for you? Your guardians?


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 12, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'd like to know the price so I can determine if my bank account has a production delay as well.


Gives my account time to “grow”, bud. Sometimes money really does grow on trees.


----------



## slclick (Mar 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Gives my account time to “grow”, bud. Sometimes money really does grow on trees.


Aha!


----------



## tpatana (Mar 12, 2020)

Viggo said:


> All events, all sports, all schools and kindergartens are closed here today. All pubs are closed completely also at least 2 weeks forward. Even the library is closed. I’m not surprised if the R5 is delayed until Christmas.



All public schools just announced to be closed for 6 weeks...


----------



## brad-man (Mar 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Gives my account time to “grow”, bud. Sometimes money really does grow on trees.


It certainly does in California...


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 12, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I ran the numbers late last week. Outside of China, the number of deaths divided by the number of confirmed cases was around 0.3% at that time. Still fairly high, but nothing like the numbers being bandied about that are causing hysteria.
> 
> Sure, some of those currently with it will die, but the recovery rate is improving rapidly. The two most concerning factors are the long incubation period between exposure and presentation of symptoms, and how resistant those who have been exposed and not developed severe respiratory issues will be to later exposure to slightly different mutations of the virus.



Mortality rate in Northern Italy is closer to 4.6%, they are worried it's a mutated strain it's seems much more virulent than in China. Italy's detahs are rising over 150 per day and accelrating it seems, already over 1000.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 12, 2020)

Ohio and Maryland closed all K-12 schools today.


----------



## wtlloyd (Mar 12, 2020)

This seems a pretty definitive article on Covid-19 infection/death rates








Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now


Politicians and Business Leaders: What Should You Do and When?




medium.com


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 13, 2020)

tmc784 said:


> Parts are made in China, they should say assembly in Japan instead of made in Japan.


Yes, that's a good idea! I wonder what % of parts are made in China? I guess you'd have to ask what % of total manufacturing cost comes from parts from China? Maybe what's the % for Japan, and what % for everyone else?


----------



## unfocused (Mar 13, 2020)

wtlloyd said:


> This seems a pretty definitive article on Covid-19 infection/death rates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked this guy up. I can't find where he has any qualifications, expertise or experience in medicine or infectious diseases or even science. If someone can show otherwise, I'll gladly correct this comment, but if not, let's not start re-posting clickbait from people who don't know anything. It's not helpful.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 13, 2020)

TAF said:


> And I would think that so long as the delivery services are functioning...being stuck in the house would be the PERFECT excuse for a new camera...


I did my part today to prop up the economy. Ordered a refurb 70-200 III from Canon USA. My II was getting long in the tooth and has seen much use. I'd been thinking about updating for quite some time. Was going to wait until after I got the 1dX III, but I figure it will be quite some time before they are available.



> (pity FedEx and UPS aren't fully drone yet)



I'd rather have real people working to deliver goods. The economy is going to need every job possible.


----------



## wtlloyd (Mar 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I looked this guy up. I can't find where he has any qualifications, expertise or experience in medicine or infectious diseases or even science. If someone can show otherwise, I'll gladly correct this comment, but if not, let's not start re-posting clickbait from people who don't know anything. It's not helpful.



MBA from Stanford, that's pretty good. Before that, he got his BSc and MSc in Industrial Engineering. Take that, and the incredibly detailed and on point article he wrote extrapolating from reasonable data. To me the article made it's arguments and addressed the shortcomings inherent in derived statistics.
Who are you, again?


----------



## unfocused (Mar 13, 2020)

wtlloyd said:


> MBA from Stanford, that's pretty good. Before that, he got his BSc and MSc in Industrial Engineering. Take that, and the incredibly detailed and on point article he wrote extrapolating from reasonable data. To me the article made it's arguments and addressed the shortcomings inherent in derived statistics.
> Who are you, again?


Just a guy who doesn't go to an MBA when I'm sick.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 13, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Ohio and Maryland closed all K-12 schools today.



Not an officially endorsed resource by a large US multinational I work for, but nevertheless was circulated recently via official internal channels:









COVID-19 #CoronaVirus Infographic Datapack — Information is Beautiful


Updated daily, now with global vaccination stats




informationisbeautiful.net


----------



## DBounce (Mar 13, 2020)

cayenne said:


> ??
> 
> Where in the world do YOU live where they'll be enforcing that???


The USA. The constitution can be suspended if the government determines its in the interest of public safety.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Not an officially endorsed resource by a large US multinational I work for, but nevertheless was circulated recently via official internal channels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. If accurate, and I have no reason to believe it isn't, this really puts things into perspective. Interesting that seasonal flu is killing 16 times as many people every day.


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 13, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I'm up on Whidbey - you be careful down there...


Edmonds here. We’re all at home. I’m lucky and can work from home, my wife is a teacher and is just home waiting. Both teenage kids are home and staying there. Talking about cameras is a welcome diversion from the news.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 13, 2020)

Canon Australia just released some more details.. here's a screen grab


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Well, I'd posit, that a good idea would be more solo type, landscape shooting?
> 
> I just got my new 6x17 120 film view camera in....and plan to go about the area this weekend, either by myself or just ONE friend (we'll stay 6ft apart, haha)...and do some shooting away from crowds.
> 
> ...



That's great if you don't need to generate revenue when shooting to cover the cost of the gear you're using. But there's not a whole lot of revenue left in landscape shooting unless one has a client pre-commissioning a particular view for some reason. There are way too many great landscape stock images available for very little to nothing.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2020)

Viggo said:


> All events, all sports, all schools and kindergartens are closed here today. All pubs are closed completely also at least 2 weeks forward. Even the library is closed. I’m not surprised if the R5 is delayed until Christmas.



Where is "here?"


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Gives my account time to “grow”, bud. Sometimes money really does grow on trees.



Or in the dirt if you're a peanut farmer...


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Mortality rate in Northern Italy is closer to 4.6%, they are worried it's a mutated strain it's seems much more virulent than in China. Italy's detahs are rising over 150 per day and accelrating it seems, already over 1000.



I don't know how accurate it is, but I've seen reports that say northern Italy has one of the highest percentages anywhere of population over 80 years of age. The virus seems to be more severe in 80+ patients with a much higher mortality rate than for people younger than 60.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2020)

Seems this is just out:









Canon reveals further EOS R5 details – shutting down speculation that some specs are ‘a fantasy’.


Canon INC has today released further development specifications for its recently announced Canon EOS R5, the next-generation full-frame interchangeable lens camera in the company’s EOS R System.




www.canon.com.au





The Sony fan club won't appreciate this very much or Tony either.

*A beast for subject detection and tracking performance for animals and people*
Canon Inc. also confirms the EOS R5 supports advanced animal AF – recognising dogs, cats and birds, relying not only on the eyes of the animal but also the face and body for situations when the eyes are not visible. 

Jack


----------



## definedphotography (Mar 13, 2020)

NZ site has the same press release.

Hopefully some reviews will be out soon. Peter McKinnon & MKBHD were visiting Canon for some R5 playtime.


----------



## vuonganhquyen (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Ozarker (Mar 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Thanks for posting this. If accurate, and I have no reason to believe it isn't, this really puts things into perspective. Interesting that seasonal flu is killing 16 times as many people every day.


Except that the common seasonal flu kills less than .1% (point 1 %). Covid-19 is killing 3.5% in the USA according to the charts. Covid-19 is just beginning. This is precisely why the world is in a tizzy. 3 days ago the death toll was 500 in Italy. 1,000 today.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Except that the common seasonal flu kills less than .1% (point 1 %). Covid-19 is killing 3.5% in the USA according to the charts. Covid-19 is just beginning.



It's a very big assumption that the number of actual cases is anywhere near as low as the number of confirmed cases. Especially when test kits are scarce in the US. It's much more likely that the number of deaths attributed to Covid-19 is accurate. We've likely got 20X as many people infected right now as we think we do. Of course some of those infected that we don't know about yet will eventually die. Only after patients get sick enough to seek medical attention do we learn they had an onset of symptoms many days earlier.


----------



## drama (Mar 13, 2020)

The above graph makes the colossal assumptions that both reporting and testing are consistent, available and across every social demographics. 

IE it's worthless.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 13, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Except that the common seasonal flu kills less than .1% (point 1 %). Covid-19 is killing 3.5% in the USA according to the charts.


I highly doubt it does. You don't get a chance of dying from infection by dividing the current number of deaths by the current number of known cases.
People mix up so called case fatally rate and mortality rate.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 13, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Seems this is just out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a complete wow.

I was thinking on the negative side that 8K would be contrast AF or without 8K .. to get DPAF in EIGHT FREAKING KAY™ is just a complete stunner. and it doesn't even need a fan to pull this off.

A7R IV who?
Panasonic S1H? what? It needs a freaking fan...
A7s Mark III IV Maybe V now

Cat, Dog, Bird, eye/body/face AF is sure to be a hit as well. IMO, Series 7 APS-C just got killed. R5 is ~ 18MP at a 1.6 crop factor. 7D Mark II was only 20MP. No difference really.


----------



## reef58 (Mar 13, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Seems this is just out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not see insect eye detect. Guess I will have to wait for the r5mk5 or something.

On a serious note how beastly will the R1 be?

Going to be a lot of crow eating.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 13, 2020)

reef58 said:


> I am not see insect eye detect. Guess I will have to wait for the r5mk5 or something.
> 
> On a serious note how beastly will the R1 be?



It will be officially subtitled as the: "The one camera to rule them all™"

In all honesty, unless Canon does a global shutter sensor I can't see what they could do in terms of wow factor that the R5 isn't already doing.

Canon *does* have a global shutter sensor. but you'd have to deal with losing at least 1EV of DR using it. That may not be a problem though for a sports camera. With the exception of the fact that you'd lose it at all ISO's .. so that could be more problematic for high ISO.


----------



## reef58 (Mar 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> It will be officially subtitled as the: "The one camera to rule them all™"
> 
> In all honesty, unless Canon does a global shutter sensor I can't see what they could do in terms of wow factor that the R5 isn't already doing.
> 
> Canon *does* have a global shutter sensor. but you'd have to deal with losing at least 1EV of DR using it. That may not be a problem though for a sports camera. With the exception of the fact that you'd lose it at all ISO's .. so that could be more problematic for high ISO.



I bet they add 8k 60p, 4k 240p or some such. That being said I agree what else can they do? I bet they have something in reserve for the R1, but maybe it boils down to EVF, CFE cards, and maybe 8k60p and more fps.


----------



## lawny13 (Mar 13, 2020)

David Hull said:


> Release with good quality -- don't rush, don't compromise.



I initially misread it like you too... but it didn't make sense since it is canon so I read it again... they said QUANTITY, not quality.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 13, 2020)

reef58 said:


> I bet they add 8k 60p, 4k 240p or some such. That being said I agree what else can they do? I bet they have something in reserve for the R1, but maybe it boils down to EVF, CFE cards, and maybe 8k60p and more fps.


it won't do 8K.

It may do something like 4K120 though maybe 4K120 = 8K30.. right? maybe 6k60p as well?

It will have the fancy AF on joystick too


----------



## jedy (Mar 13, 2020)

reef58 said:


> I bet they add 8k 60p, 4k 240p or some such. That being said I agree what else can they do? I bet they have something in reserve for the R1, but maybe it boils down to EVF, CFE cards, and maybe 8k60p and more fps.


8K 30fps.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 13, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> Edmonds here. We’re all at home. I’m lucky and can work from home, my wife is a teacher and is just home waiting. Both teenage kids are home and staying there. Talking about cameras is a welcome diversion from the news.
> 
> Stay safe out there!




Hehe..

We were up super early this morning too. We're retired and can hibernate (and do, too much).

Unfortunately with age, comes the pharmacy.. Ugh..


----------



## reef58 (Mar 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> it won't do 8K.
> 
> It may do something like 4K120 though maybe 4K120 = 8K30.. right? maybe 6k60p as well?
> 
> It will have the fancy AF on joystick too



Thats a good point on the 8k for the R1.


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Mar 13, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Who has been putting aside your cash for you? Your guardians?



The last 3 months of sales have been good for me, commission wise...lol.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 13, 2020)

DBounce said:


> The USA. The constitution can be suspended if the government determines its in the interest of public safety.


Hmm...ok, I gotta go look THAT one up.....that doesn't sound right on the face of it....


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 13, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> Edmonds here. We’re all at home. I’m lucky and can work from home, my wife is a teacher and is just home waiting. Both teenage kids are home and staying there. Talking about cameras is a welcome diversion from the news.
> 
> Stay safe out there!


Microsoft here in Irving, Tx is going to send employees to work from home starting Monday and has canceled all travel. Where my son in law works they will shut down completely.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 13, 2020)

drama said:


> The above graph makes the colossal assumptions that both reporting and testing are consistent, available and across every social demographics.
> 
> IE it's worthless.


No, it isn’t.


----------



## Quirkz (Mar 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Dictatorships are much better at responding quickly. Mussolini's trains ran on time. Democracies are messy and inefficient. I think I still prefer democracy, even if it seems that half or more of the country prefers otherwise.



Taiwan has been very efficient at containing the outbreak when they were considered very high risk. They are a democracy. I think effectiveness and democratic are not antonyms


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Dictatorships are much better at responding quickly. Mussolini's trains ran on time. Democracies are messy and inefficient. I think I still prefer democracy, even if it seems that half or more of the country prefers otherwise.


Yes, the trains to Auschwitz, Buchenwald, etc., ran on time.  Give me a break. You have zero data as to train schedules for various countries and forms of government.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 14, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yes, the trains to Auschwitz, Buchenwald, etc., ran on time.  Give me a break. You have zero data as to train schedules for various countries and forms of government.



It's a historical figure of speech that arose in 1920s Great Britain (well before WWII). (Which eventually turned out to be less than correct.)


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 14, 2020)

drama said:


> The above graph makes the colossal assumptions that both reporting and testing are consistent, available and across every social demographics.
> 
> IE it's worthless.



In Huwai that assumption is more the case right now than anywhere else. Only after the two lines converge can the details for the early stages be accurately known. It's also in line with results from other previous outbreaks/pandemics.

It shows in orange bars the daily official number of cases in the Hubei province: How many people were diagnosed that day.

The grey bars show the *true* daily coronavirus cases. The Chinese CDC found these by asking patients during the diagnostic when their symptoms started.

Crucially, these true cases weren’t known at the time. We can only figure them out looking backwards: The authorities don’t know that somebody just started having symptoms. They know when somebody goes to the doctor and gets diagnosed.

What this means is that the orange bars show you what authorities knew, and the grey ones what was really happening.

On January 21st, the number of new diagnosed cases (orange) is exploding: there are around 100 new cases. In reality, there were 1,500 new cases that day, growing exponentially. But the authorities didn’t know that. What they knew was that suddenly there were 100 new cases of this new illness.

Two days later, authorities shut down Wuhan. At that point, the number of diagnosed daily new cases was ~400. Note that number: they made a decision to close the city with just 400 new cases in a day. In reality, there were 2,500 new cases that day, but they didn’t know that.

The day after, another 15 cities in Hubei shut down.

Up until Jan 23rd, when Wuhan closes, you can look at the grey graph: it’s growing exponentially. True cases were exploding. As soon as Wuhan shuts down, cases slow down. On Jan 24th, when another 15 cities shut down, the number of true cases (again, grey) grinds to a halt. Two days later, the maximum number of true cases was reached, and it has gone down ever since.

Note that the orange (official) cases were still growing exponentially: For 12 more days, it looked like this thing was still exploding. But it wasn’t. It’s just that the cases were getting stronger symptoms and going to the doctor more, and the system to identify them was stronger.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 14, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yes, the trains to Auschwitz, Buchenwald, etc., ran on time.  Give me a break. You have zero data as to train schedules for various countries and forms of government.


Oh come on. You have no way of knowing whether he's a ferroequinologist or not...


----------



## inz (Mar 14, 2020)

Where can I learn the differences between R5 and R6? I just want to know when should I break the piggy bank. Thanks for your time!


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 14, 2020)

inz said:


> Where can I learn the differences between R5 and R6? *I just want to know when should I break the piggy bank.* Thanks for your time!



for Australians, the day will come when we will see plenty of toilet paper, tissues and kitchen paper towels on the shelves in supermarkets again. How is that for a hint?


----------



## Quirkz (Mar 14, 2020)

wtlloyd said:


> MBA from Stanford, that's pretty good. Before that, he got his BSc and MSc in Industrial Engineering. Take that, and the incredibly detailed and on point article he wrote extrapolating from reasonable data. To me the article made it's arguments and addressed the shortcomings inherent in derived statistics.
> Who are you, again?


If you look at his post history, it’s mostly clickbait carefully designed to go viral.

There is some good data in there, but there are also a bunch of assumptions that are baked in to later charts and conclusions. Don’t treat it as science, BUT, the key takeaways are the same as from the experts (he’s just repeating their message)

Being careful now means less cases; less cases means the health networks are not overwhelmed; functional health networks means less deaths for critical cases.


----------



## Quirkz (Mar 14, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Thanks for posting this. If accurate, and I have no reason to believe it isn't, this really puts things into perspective. Interesting that seasonal flu is killing 16 times as many people every day.


It’s a bad flu season this year. Issue is that plenty people have immunity to flu; while no one has immunity to covid19. It will spread very quickly. Higher mortality rate, even with conservative estimates, And spreads faster. Flu won’t be killing more people in a about 2 weeks (given the current growth curves)

Good news is, washing your hands and avoid public gatherings will make a huge impact to its spread. Overreacting right now is a very very good thing.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 15, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> In Huwai that assumption is more the case right now than anywhere else. Only after the two lines converge can the details for the early stages be accurately known. It's also in line with results from other previous outbreaks/pandemics.
> 
> It shows in orange bars the daily official number of cases in the Hubei province: How many people were diagnosed that day.
> 
> ...


There is one thing that chart is missing(I assume). And that is those who contract the virus but show no symptoms or such mild symptoms that they do not ever go to the doctor. I have heard suggestions(whether they are accurate or not remains to be seen) that the number of infected who have such a mild response(yet have the ability to carry and spread the virus) could be VERY VERY high. If that is true then the grey bars on that graph are extremely innacurate.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Honestly, I would like to get price and actual reviews as soon as possible. I have been waiting for a serious Canon mirrorless camera and preventing the temptation to buy Sony cameras to couple with my Canon glass, since I knew that the initial EOS R/RP would be only an initial attempt by Canon to get into the mirrorless arena.
Now with the EOS R5/6 announced I eager to know how good they are and if can afford them 
Additionally, It may serve as travel camera as well


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 15, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> There is one thing that chart is missing(I assume). And that is those who contract the virus but show no symptoms or such mild symptoms that they do not ever go to the doctor. I have heard suggestions(whether they are accurate or not remains to be seen) that the number of infected who have such a mild response(yet have the ability to carry and spread the virus) could be VERY VERY high. If that is true then the grey bars on that graph are extremely innacurate.



The graph is for *the province of Hubai only*. Nowhere else in the world. There has been extensive testing of everyone who had contact with those who displayed symptoms and tested positive. For those who tested positive, everyone they had contact with were also tested, whether they presented symptoms or not. There has been extensive testing there of those who had contact with anyone who did not display symptoms but tested positive until the chain yielded negative test results. This is by far the best data we have so far, due to the earlier initial spread of the virus in Hubai, the lockdown that has been in place there for around seven weeks, the convergence between actual and confirmed cases as the number of new cases has dwindled to almost zero, and due to the methods the Chinese used to isolate those with symptoms and test everyone who had contact with them, whether symptomatic or not.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 15, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> If you look at his post history, it’s mostly clickbait carefully designed to go viral.
> 
> There is some good data in there, but there are also a bunch of assumptions that are baked in to later charts and conclusions. Don’t treat it as science, BUT, the key takeaways are the same as from the experts (he’s just repeating their message)
> 
> Being careful now means less cases; less cases means the health networks are not overwhelmed; functional health networks means less deaths for critical cases.



Most of the charts and graphs are not his, they are taken from other sources that have more credibility because they are from actual experts in infectious diseases and pandemics.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 15, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The graph is for *the province of Hubai only*. Nowhere else in the world. There has been extensive testing of everyone who had contact with those who displayed symptoms and tested positive. For those who tested positive, everyone they had contact with were also tested, whether they presented symptoms or not. There has been extensive testing there of those who had contact with anyone who did not display symptoms but tested positive until the chain yielded negative test results. This is by far the best data we have so far, due to the earlier initial spread of the virus in Hubai, the lockdown that has been in place there for around seven weeks, the convergence between actual and confirmed cases as the number of new cases has dwindled to almost zero, and due to the methods the Chinese used to isolate those with symptoms and test everyone who had contact with them, whether symptomatic or not.


Fair enough. In that case it probably is a fairly accurate representation and those who actually have had it but not been tested are perhaps not as overwhelming as suggested.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 16, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Fair enough. In that case it probably is a fairly accurate representation and those who actually have had it but not been tested are perhaps not as overwhelming as suggested.



As suggested where? The grey lines are _confirmed_ cases based on when they were later tested and the patients were interviewed as to when symptom first presented. In other words, if a patient noticed first symptoms on January 21 but wasn't tested positive until January 30 and interviewed on January 31, then they had not been included in official counts released on January 21 (because no one knew they had it at the time). But after January 31 it was known that they had begun showing symptoms on January 21, and are thus included in the more accurate count for January 21 and following that can only be available some days after the fact.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 16, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> As suggested where? The grey lines are _confirmed_ cases based on when they were later tested and the patients were interviewed as to when symptom first presented. In other words, if a patient noticed first symptoms on January 21 but wasn't tested positive until January 30 and interviewed on January 31, then they had not been included in official counts released on January 21 (because no one knew they had it at the time). But after January 31 it was known that they had begun showing symptoms on January 21, and are thus included in the more accurate count for January 21 and following that can only be available some days after the fact.


Oh ok. So maybe not as accurate as i thought . Lots of suggestions that many who co tract the virus have extremely mild and in same cases, non existent symptoms. In this case they would never be tested would they? Have you ever been to the doctor for mild cold symptoms? If that is accurate the real number of cases is likely to be far far higher.perhaps double or triple that which has been recorded. But. If the testing in Hubei province has been extensive enough(ie forced testing of a citizens) then the chart would be accurate. I am curious as to which it is.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 16, 2020)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Honestly, I would like to get price and actual reviews as soon as possible. I have been waiting for a serious Canon mirrorless camera and preventing the temptation to buy Sony cameras to couple with my Canon glass, since I knew that the initial EOS R/RP would be only an initial attempt by Canon to get into the mirrorless arena.
> Now with the EOS R5/6 announced I eager to know how good they are and if can afford them
> Additionally, It may serve as travel camera as well




Well, my best advice is....keep saving now....as that neither are going to be "inexpensive".

They likely won't cost the moon, but they won't be cheap either. And also, take into consideration that you're likely to have to buy a few, expensive new memory cards too....so, use this down time to save your pennies.

I am.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 17, 2020)

Schools out forever.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Schools out forever.


I'd have loved this as a high schooler. More time to make out.  Baby boom coming.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 17, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Well, my best advice is....keep saving now....as that neither are going to be "inexpensive".
> 
> They likely won't cost the moon, but they won't be cheap either. And also, take into consideration that you're likely to have to buy a few, expensive new memory cards too....so, use this down time to save your pennies.
> 
> I am.


Actually, $2,000-$3,000 for just the camera IS the moon to many of us.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 18, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I'd have loved this as a high schooler. More time to make out.  Baby boom coming.


Now I'm a homeschooler.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'd like to know the price so I can determine if my bank account has a production delay as well.


I am in as well. Additionally, it would be healthy to wait for some reviews


----------



## cayenne (Mar 18, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I'd have loved this as a high schooler. More time to make out.  Baby boom coming.




Hmm....that sounds pretty much like the *opposite* of "social distancing".....hahaha


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 18, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Hmm....that sounds pretty much like the *opposite* of "social distancing".....hahaha


The world economy is tanking and there’s a nasty virus going around. The teens I know are far more upset that their birthday parties and proms are canceled. I’d probably have not refrained from necking at that age if a pandemic and economic collapse was happening either.  Survival of the species!


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 18, 2020)

I have one kid just old enough to start learning how to use a camera. The other, learning not to touch my camera!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 18, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I have one kid just old enough to start learning how to use a camera. The other, learning not to touch my camera!


Gave my near 3 year old grandson two old film cameras and a couple of old lenses. Follows me around when we go shooting together. Those are the only things I have never seen him throw across the room. He’s very careful with them, cleans his lenses, and keeps them stored in his camera bag until we go out again. Weird. Otherwise he’s a little hooligan and nothing is safe. He’s had them nearly a year now and hasn’t broken any of it.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 18, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Oh ok. So maybe not as accurate as i thought . Lots of suggestions that many who co tract the virus have extremely mild and in same cases, non existent symptoms. In this case they would never be tested would they? Have you ever been to the doctor for mild cold symptoms? If that is accurate the real number of cases is likely to be far far higher.perhaps double or triple that which has been recorded. But. If the testing in Hubei province has been extensive enough(ie forced testing of a citizens) then the chart would be accurate. I am curious as to which it is.



In China the government is extremely authoritarian. They shut down the entire province and pretty much confined most people to their homes. They did contact tracing to test everyone who had come into contact with confirmed cases. They then did contact tracing on all of those individuals who tested positive. They then did contract tracing on all of those individuals who tested positive until the chain ended with negative results by those whom had contacted no one else for at least a week.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'd like to know the price so I can determine if my bank account has a production delay as well.



If this thing keeps going on as long as most health and medical professionals are predicting, _*ALL*_ of our bank accounts are going to have production delays.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 21, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> If this thing keeps going on as long as most health and medical professionals are predicting, _*ALL*_ of our bank accounts are going to have production delays.


Yes, recession is settling in. I can see this in my enterprise sales books, financial services sector feels it already. Think 2008 recession. People are loosing jobs. “austerity” directives being circulated in enterprise world. A financial discipline is something that I thinking of right now.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 21, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Yes, recession is settling in. I can see this in my enterprise sales books, financial services sector feels it already. Think 2008 recession. People are loosing jobs. “austerity” directives being circulated in enterprise world. A financial discipline is something that I thinking of right now.


It's starting to look more like a depression coming, to me. Add to that all the ideological hatred and fear (on both political poles) that's built up over the last 35-40 years and we have a perfect storm brewing. I hope I am wrong. Hopefully the good that comes out of all this is a restoration of the belief that there is some good in each of us that transcends politics.


----------



## xps (Mar 27, 2020)

I received an rumor, Canon will delay announcing/shipping the new "R" bodies, as they are in fear of lesser sales due to worldwide economic shutdown (and Postponement of the Olympics ) and lesser personal income. Who heared similar, or is this fake?


----------



## Kit. (Mar 27, 2020)

xps said:


> I received an rumor, Canon will delay announcing/shipping the new "R" bodies, as they are in fear of lesser sales due to worldwide economic shutdown (and Postponement of the Olympics ) and lesser personal income. Who heared similar, or is this fake?


If I were Canon, I would be in fear of lesser sales due to worldwide economic shutdown, postponement of the Olympics, lesser personal income, _and_ delay in shipping the anticipated new bodies.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 27, 2020)

xps said:


> I received an rumor, Canon will delay announcing/shipping the new "R" bodies, as they are in fear of lesser sales due to worldwide economic shutdown (and Postponement of the Olympics ) and lesser personal income. Who heared similar, or is this fake?



I would think that having a longer time to sell the cameras would be a good thing, waiting out a crisis means no sales at all.


----------



## SaP34US (Mar 27, 2020)

Will the R5 and R6 come out in June or July with a limited number bodies and later with full production numbers? How much R6 cost? I would guess 1599 to 1999 with an outside hope of 1399.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 27, 2020)

SaP34US said:


> Will the R5 and R6 come out in June or July with a limited number bodies and later with full production numbers? How much R6 cost? I would guess 1599 to 1999 with an outside hope of 1399.



Those are in the original "R" price range.

While I hope you and the others professing LOW prices are right.....I wouldn't hold my breath on it.

I think its gonna be a good bit more than that...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The world economy is tanking and there’s a nasty virus going around. The teens I know are far more upset that their birthday parties and proms are canceled. I’d probably have not refrained from necking at that age if a pandemic and economic collapse was happening either.  Survival of the species!


 My generation of hippies started the, if it feels good, do it, slogan. We have been moving too far in the, "if it's good for me who cares about society", direction. IMHO

Jack


----------



## SaP34US (Apr 20, 2020)

The release dates of R5 and R6 are still July and June with the normal production numbers by October.Am I wrong?


----------

